# 250 windage?



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Anyone got windage charts for a 22-250 using 45 grain bullets?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jmeis (Dec 10, 2006)

Google does


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Jmeis said:


> Google does


oh aren't you just brilliant, did you actually search it and verify that you can find a chart on google, i'm guessing not. thats a real fine way of participating on the forum, your just a gem. i'm so glad we get such awesome responses from people like you.

seriously, i'm having trouble locating the info on search engines, i'm sure someone has one handy that uses that gun.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I think the app on my iPhone will do it but I would need the bullet coefficient and velocity too. Winchester, Remington have a ballistic calculator on their website also.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

limige said:


> oh aren't you just brilliant, did you actually search it and verify that you can find a chart on google, i'm guessing not. thats a real fine way of participating on the forum, your just a gem. i'm so glad we get such awesome responses from people like you.
> 
> seriously, i'm having trouble locating the info on search engines, i'm sure someone has one handy that uses that gun.


Actually by googling it there were multiple subjects in which you could reference.

Heres one
http://www.hornady.com/images/ballistics/ballistics_charts.pdf

Another
http://www.shootingtimes.com/ballistics/22_250_remington.html

And even one for calculating your exact bullet
http://www.ballistics-software.com/22-250-remington-ballistics.htm


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm not looking for elevation/droppage Charts I'm looking for wind drift on a round
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm using the hornady rounds they give you the drop on the package but I was amazed at the amount the wind affects these over 300 yrds looking for a good reference table
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

limige said:


> I'm not looking for elevation/droppage Charts I'm looking for wind drift on a round
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have shot a 22-250 for years and I can tell you in Michigan 95% of the time theres gonna be minimal drift with that caliber if any unless your shooting across a lake or 400 acre corn field. Play with the link below and you will learn how to shoot with wind an elevation. If your off the mark on your shot on a coyote that bullet is pretty rough so it doesnt have to be in the boiler room.

http://www.shooterready.com/faq.html


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I've used the rem 55 gr for years on deer I know how awesome It is. But I've taken up chucking on large farm fields. I've had 5-600 yrds shots I want to learn and practice to drill them little buggers just trying to find some of the charts is all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

limige said:


> I've used the rem 55 gr for years on deer I know how awesome It is. But I've taken up chucking on large farm fields. I've had 5-600 yrds shots I want to learn and practice to drill them little buggers just trying to find some of the charts is all
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
use the link I sent you. Thats a good way to practice without being on a range. My scope is a mark 4 leupold with mil dots and finger turrets. If your doing some long range chucking you should look into this scope or others with mil dots and turrets. Nothing like putting the right dope on the scope and aiming dead on and whacking something. Alot better than the kentucky windage method. heres mine. Although I usually dont have time for making adjustments on coyotes or fox because it happens too fast chucks should give you a little time to hit em with the lazer or calculate the distance with the mil dot formula. That website tells exactly how to range targets by using the mil dots. If you already have a scope with mil dots your all set.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I have an old vx-3 scope with duplex retitcle.its only a 3-9 power I thought about upgrading to a 4-16x with turrets but this is. Good scope. It came with zero rings and the mil counts on an outter ring. The adjustment is finger adjustable. Scope is probably from late 70's early 80's same as the model 788 its sitting on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

So nobody has any charts on how much a ten MPH wind will affect the round
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

there is alot of factors your not asking, the federal ammunition program is good, 
here is a break down on a 200 yard sight in 59 deg alt 1500

100 200 300 400 500
1.2 4.7 11.4 21.9 37.4

this was using there 50 grain triple shock


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

This is for the "cheap" Winchester JHP - White Box - 100 yard zero.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

you guys are completely missing what i'm looking for, i'm looking for the wind deflection, i have no idea how much wind affects a round i'm looking for a chart to use for an idea how much deflection the wind will cause at a specific range.

ammuntion i'm using is hornandy 40 gr V Max 4150 muzzle velocity 200 yrd zero is 
+.6 at 100
-4.5 at 300,
-14.2 at 400
-31.7 at 500 
so i know the elevation chart what i need is windage charts, what deflection at those range in a 5,10,15,20 mph wind or one for every mph.
they do exist just wondering if anyone knew where to find the info because i haven't had much luck digging it up.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.handloads.com/calc/

But you'll need a lot more info than you are supplying to find out that information. Hope this helps, Brian.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i'll have to look up the form for ballistic coeff but i know alt, baro press, mostly if the wind is 90 degrees to the shot, which for a chart is assumed, otherwise you use 1/2, 1/3, 1/4 value wind ect. i kinda figured that much was a given.

capt north woods, i appreciate the link, when i have time i'll play with it, motorcity i'll see if i can get the info required to play with the chart, thanks for the link.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

I totally understand what you are asking. 

The first chart I posted had the "Wind Drift" for the Winchester cheap round. As you said this will be based on a 10 mph - full value - 90 deg wind. Sounds like you got a hold on that.

This table is the information from the Hornady website based on the information you provided - bullet type/weight - velocity and zero.









Check out Hornady.com and you can play around with the ballistic calculator with different wind speeds and make a range card. What type of rifle are you shooting??? My dad gave me a .22-250 for my B-day this year, I just don't have a scope on it yet.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

your chart didn't show up for me dead short thanks for trying. i'll look into the website.

i have an old rifle my dad has passed onto me, its only been deer hunted with hardly any practice rounds through it except what i shot last year. total it may have 6 boxes of rounds through it. its a remington model 788 with a leopold vari-x 3 my dad claims a gun shop in detroit that setup the sniper rifles for their task force hooked him up with the scope the police were using at that time in their swat units. maybe the guy bs'ed him i don't know but i do know i haven't missed very many deer with that gun and the ones i did were at high yardage.

i picked up a stoney point bipod for it, i need to get a nice mat to take in the fields to lay on. at the time i was practicing i used a milk jug, at 300 yrds in a 10-15 mph crosswind i was having difficulty hitting the jug which suprised me. i'm told that 40 grain round gets blown off real easy. amazing at that velocity how much it would drift.

200 yrds it wasn't far off at all, but i need to continue sight in on a dead calm day. i was wondering if it would be a good idea to do it in the winter time or not. were gonna try to hit the chucks earlier in the spring instead of waiting for the 90 degree heat to show up.

if you just got one of those guns i think you'll be impressed. very light kick, very flat shooter. wicked impact wounds. pretty much shoot a deer anywhere in the neck with the 55 grain remington core lokt rounds and they drop on sight. not sure what yardage that works out to but within 100-150 yrds it works quite well. body shots it depends if you hit a rib on the way in and the angle of the shot. kills them but sometimes they run 50-100 yrds with hardly any blood on the ground....
anyhow i suppose many would argue its use as a deer rifle but in my mind its still great. i've thought about trying out a 25-06 and may some day. anymore i'm doing more hunting in the shotgun zone so i can't play as much anymore.


----------

